# Tones of wood in Waterton Canyon



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Would you say there's a chord of wood in there?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

mulex said:


> Would you say there's a chord of wood in there?


 
I think he is more about the color than the amount.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

I thought it was something musical.


----------



## wyohitewater (Sep 16, 2009)

One of the guys in my group get pinned with his boat under the log with the log across his chest yesterday, it was a river wide log right about half way down in a pinch point just underneath the surface of the water. We were able to get him and the log out safely but there is still a lot of wood just waiting for higher flows to pull it into the channel. It was a scary situation for a little bit. For the time being it might be prudent to walk the canyon just to be sure. This log was up higher in the class II stuff we weren't really paying attention but you couldn't see it untill you right on top of it.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Glad everyone was OK; thanks for pulling it out. 

The canyon was wood free as of 1:00 this afternoon.


----------

